# Help needed: a question about PE in California by comity



## Paul_uk (Mar 16, 2016)

Hi all

I am about to submit my application to the New Hampshire Board to sit the NCEES PE exam (Civil/Structural) and I am planning on applying for a PE license in California by comity as soon as I obtain the one from New Hampshire (this is to get ready for my future relocation to CA).  

My question for you is:

*Do I have to take (and pass) the additional surveying/seismic principles exams BEFORE submitting my application for PE licensure in California, or AFTER making the application? Is there anything else I should watch out for? *

I am assuming I will not have to re-take the NCEES PE exam (Civil/structural) in California. 

Many thanks in advance for any help you may be able to give me

Paul


----------



## cupojoe PE PMP (Mar 16, 2016)

Why not just take your test in California?


----------



## knight1fox3 (Mar 16, 2016)

We have a very helpful &amp; contributing member here that sits on the CA board.  @CAPELS can likely answer this for you and provide additional information accordingly.


----------



## Paul_uk (Mar 16, 2016)

Cupojoe,

I cannot take the test in California at present because I am a foreign applicant and the application process in CA has a few bumps that I cannot deal with right now from abroad (e.g. specific reference requirements, ITIN number, fingerprints etc)

Any thoughts about my original question?

Thank you!


----------



## knight1fox3 (Mar 16, 2016)

Paul_uk said:


> Cupojoe,
> 
> I cannot take the test in California at present because I am a foreign applicant and the application process in CA has a few bumps that I cannot deal with right now from abroad (e.g. specific reference requirements, ITIN number, fingerprints etc)
> 
> ...


If Civil and/or Structural, I believe you will have to take and pass both state-specific exams prior to applying for licensure in CA.  @ptatohed might also be able to elaborate more on this.


----------



## CAPLS (Mar 16, 2016)

Paul_uk,

California is a discipline-specific licensure state.  If you are eventually seeking licensure as a Civil Engineer in California, you can pass the required PE-Civil exam while applying in any other state and it will count when you apply for Civil licensure in California.  Once your application is approved, then you will be scheduled to sit for the two California Civil exams.

And yes, a SSN or ITIN is required by California state law for all applicants.


----------



## Paul_uk (Mar 16, 2016)

@CAPLS

Thank you very much for your post, very clear. 

I hope you do not mind me asking something else about the application process for PE licensure in California. 

As I have a 5-year master’s degree in civil engineering from a non ABET-accredited university (and not covered by the Washington Accord), *am I going to be required to undertake a NCEES Credential Evaluation to be submitted to the Board as part of my application?* I could not find this evaluation mentioned anywhere on the Board website, although it is what most states require for foreign applicants. 

(note: I have 9 years' professional experience in the UK under UK-qualified engineers and a couple of PE engineers, but I have never worked in the US).

Thank you very much in advance for your time, it is appreciated.


----------



## CAPLS (Mar 17, 2016)

California does not require credential evaluations.  From the sounds of it, you would receive a maximum of 2 years credit for the BS and a maximum of 1 additional year credit for the MS, but I can not be sure until we actually receive your application and transcripts.


----------



## TheBridgeEngineer (Mar 18, 2016)

Paul_uk said:


> @CAPLS
> 
> Thank you very much for your post, very clear.
> 
> ...


See this flowchart to figure out if you are eligible to be licensed in CA: http://www.bpelsg.ca.gov/applicants/flowchart_for_pe.pdf

As per this flowchart, if you are able to document 72 months of qualifying experience, you should be eligible. CA is really efficient in processing applications and replying to your queries compared to other states. If you email them with a question, you can get a response in less than a day.


----------

